# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  ЛУЧШИЙ БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ АНТИВИРУС

## Алексей 163

Самый популярный на сегодняшний день антивирус не требующий ключа  и оплаты ! отсутствие рекламы и полная защита вашего компьютера         AVG_free_stb_all_2012:good:       http://letitbit.net/download/69022.6...cnet2.rar.html

----------


## Алексей 163

Новая ссылка http://www.unibytes.com/W0kllzLbePwLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## CaptainZolch

Ложь, враньёжь и провокация. AVG слепой и глупый. Самые лучшие из бесплатных это:
1. Comodo (сам пользуюсь, отличная вещь)
2. Avast (пользовался до определённого момента, пока не начал вешать систему не хуже каспера)
3. Avira (товарищь пользуется, так же без нареканий)

----------


## Valdise

AVG неплохой антивирус... Лично мне не нравится из-за своей параноидальной эвристики - бросается на всё и блокирует, как пьяный десантник в день ВДВ :buba:

----------


## CaptainZolch

Ну а смысл? Для этого есть Каспер или Нортон.

----------


## vofka-vofka

почему нет ссылок на официальные скачки с сайтов производителей?

----------


## CaptainZolch

Не маленький, сам зайдешь ;)

----------

